

Kongregate Labs - open source Flash game tutorials - jim-greer
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081020-kongregates-new-strategy-teach-you-to-create-your-own-game.html

======
jim-greer
Is it discouraged to submit articles about your own company? If so I'll remove
it...

~~~
bouncingsoul
It's fine.

